# MODL, CSL, SOL Changes! Please Read!



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

I know this has been posted about already, but the subject doesn't highlight the importance of the changes that have now been announced!

Please read the announcements carefully so that you know when and how you will be affected, all the details are on the Department of Immigration & Citizenship website:
www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/whats-new.htm#a

I have written a summary of the changes and it can be found through my link in signature [link removed by moderator to comply with forum rules]

But my summary does not go into detail about people who are in Australia on graduate or student visas, so if you are in that position you should make sure you do read ALL of the announcements properly so that you are aware of where you stand and what deadlines you are facing.

In general, if you are in a position to apply for a visa do so ASAP and particularly before mid 2010 (which probably means 1 July 2010, but nobody knows)!

(The points remain the same for now: 120 for skilled independent visas and 100 for the regional or sponsored skilled visas, but a review is also now under way!)


----------



## M.Omar (Dec 18, 2009)

The question is how the timelines will be affected, for instance if the occupation is on CSL and the points claimed are sufficient then how long the process will take if one applies now, and the second question if after 4.5 months the application in process is not finalized and new changes will come along will it be thrown to the end of the pipeline?

Such concerns are hitting on me specially that I was getting ready to lodge my application today but I thought I would wait to see what would come up with the changes!

Ouch! Is all what I could think of now!

Regards,

M. Omar


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Omar,

faq-sol.pdf Q 12 answers your question.

##############
Q 12 If I apply for a GSM visa in April 2010, will I be subject to the new SOL?
No, as the new SOL does not commence until mid-2010.

##############




M.Omar said:


> The question is how the timelines will be affected, for instance if the occupation is on CSL and the points claimed are sufficient then how long the process will take if one applies now, and the second question if after 4.5 months the application in process is not finalized and new changes will come along will it be thrown to the end of the pipeline?
> 
> Such concerns are hitting on me specially that I was getting ready to lodge my application today but I thought I would wait to see what would come up with the changes!
> 
> ...


----------



## Preston Migration (PMIC) (Feb 8, 2010)

Hello Omar 

Although DIAC is not going to announce details of the revised General Skill Migration Program until the middle of 2010, the Minister announced today the updated Migration Occupation in Demand List (MODL). You can visit the following web page for details:

<comlaw.gov.au/ComLaw/Legislation/LegislativeInstrument1.nsf/all/whatsnew/6C67C16B824536D2CA2576C100125856?OpenDocument>

If your occupation is in the updated MODL, I do not see any need for you to delay your application. 

The Points Test is just a calculated guess by DIAC that applicants surviving the test are likely to secure employment in Australia. The real test is after the applicants have physically landed in Australia, whether they can secure jobs. 

The uncertainty of the employability of the applicants under the General Skill Migration Program has been increased due to the current global economic downturn. The aim of the changes of policy to the GSM program by the Minister is to reduce the chances of disappointment to the applicants, becuase the granting of the migration visa is only the beginning of the end. The end of the waiting for the approval to the visa, but the beginning of a new life downunder.

The answer to the situation is: try to get hold of an employer before applying or physically travelling to Australia. The message from today's announcement by the Minister is quite clear, DIAC will favour applicants with positions to go to. ENS will be given priority.

Regards 
Preston Chow


snip


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

But the problem is that employers are not willing to offer jobs unless the applicant has work permit/PR. 




Preston Migration (PMIC) said:


> Hello Omar
> 
> Although DIAC is not going to announce details of the revised General Skill Migration Program until the middle of 2010, the Minister announced today the updated Migration Occupation in Demand List (MODL). You can visit the following web page for details:
> 
> ...


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes, one practically can't get hold of an employer until one has a PR and now it's more difficult to get a PR without a job. Quite a hoop *sigh*

But ultimately I believe the changes are for the better and I wish all applicants good luck in whatever you do.


----------



## Preston Migration (PMIC) (Feb 8, 2010)

I agree that most employers will not entertain job enquiries from overseas applicants without a visa, because they do not normally have the assistance of registered migration agents to look after the visa and migration aspects of the exercise.

There are some migration agents who have employers with vacancies looking for applicants. You need to locate them. However, being agents, they will charge you. But armed with professional assistance, your chances of success will be much enhenced.

Regards 
Preston Chow
snip


----------

